# Herr Dokkter Death is more like it



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Rat Bastard (aka Darrel, the Professor, Dokk) picked up my wish in a certain MAW/PIF thread. He threatened to bomb me into next year, yadda yadda, we've all heard that before from various gorillas.

So the doorbell rings and I politely answer it. What could the nice man from the department of homeland security, plus the nice man from the Portland bomb squad, plus my frightened mail lady and a terrified bomb-sniffing dog want with me?

You bastage! The war is on now, sukkah!

Here's what I get hit with:

a '99 HdM Du Roi
a '99 HdM des Dieux
a '07 Fonesca Cadete
a '07 Cuaba Divino
a '99 Vegueros Seonaes

*AND A CAB OF HdM Le Hoyo du Depute*

You are soooo gonna get your ass handed to you ... wait, I did that already, didn't I? :r

Thanks Darrel. You are a great BOTL and a fantastic friend.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG Sick, sick, sick !!:dr:dr :dr


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Simply crazy.

Enjoy Mark.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Now let's be fair, here ... Mark hasn't always been "gentle" with me.  He's hardly innocent in this. :r

Hope you enjoy the smokes, Brother. The Cuaba and Fonseca could use a little rest; but I've been smoking them anyway. :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow what a hit :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> Now let's be fair, here ... Mark hasn't always been "gentle" with me.  He's hardly innocent in this. :r
> 
> Hope you enjoy the smokes, Brother. The Cuaba and Fonseca could use a little rest; but I've been smoking them anyway. :ss


snivel snivel :r

Great hit on a great gorilla :ss


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

pics NOW

great hit, i love cs

stearns


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Mark... you know you deserved this... you really did.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Damn,and without lube too!!! :r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DarreL, way to rough up Mark:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

_(In my best Foghorn Leghorn voice):_

"I said dayum, boy, dayum....that's a helluva bomb!"

WTG Dokk, runnin' over Mark with a Cab! :tu :r


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Bombing with a cab is top notch. Well done :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Good thing that I've been saving up for the big bomb










 :gn :gn:chk:chk:chk


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Bombing with a cab is top notch. Well done :tu


:tpd: Very nice hit, Dokk!:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy Schnikies!!! You guys are scary with these massive bombs that are going around lately!! Very nice hit!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Classy!!! :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pics


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Dokk Death has the kiss of death on his bombs. be afraid, be very afraid......


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Dokk Death has the kiss of death on his bombs. be afraid, be very afraid......


Now I know how you have felt since Xmas, Charlie. We'll form a support group :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Can we name it " Gorillas afraid of DarreL" support group?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes, i think a support group is necessary. could i be included for his skills shoving me down the slope. bastage. :tu

Great hit, d!! But, to agree with the professor, mark is definitely not an innocent victim in all this. Mark keeps bombing ME before I can even return fire!! Mark is hardly innocent.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Not getting involved with the Mark/bomb discussion.....:mn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Not getting involved with the Mark/bomb discussion.....:mn


that's what I thought. :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, Mark those so ... ummmm ... look so ... why can't I see ... oh

*NEED PICS!*


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Wow, Mark those so ... ummmm ... look so ... why can't I see ... oh
> 
> *NEED PICS!*


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Holy Schnikies!!! You guys are scary with these massive bombs that are going around lately!! Very nice hit!!!


I could not have stated it more concisely!

SCHWEET!
:tu


----------

